# FS: 4 Casco Retail...ALL GONE



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

First, these are NOT the same units as described and pictured in a recent listing on this forum from another member. Also, these are NOT Marineland but in fact, Casco, considered to be more reliable.
Tank units has been removed from the base for moving and storage. I can move it all on my own with difficulty but help will most certainly be required for loading, assembly.
Tank section is approx. 49 3/4x63x21 3/4 inches and sits on a base approx. 49 3/4x31 1/2x24 inches high. The two top rows are separated into six compartments by a slotted separator,each compartment measuring approx. 8 x 8 x 10 inches high and for every two is an outlet and an adjustable inlet. The bottom row is separated into three, each one roughly 16"long x 10"x14 1/2" high. Each row is lighted and balast sits on top of the tank section.

On the back of each tank section is a heavy gauge polyurethane (I think) reservoir with plastic bio balls. The bio balls are in a unit approx 12" high by 5" by 10" wide. The reservoir measures 12"wide by 6" by 60" high and is top vented. The large vertical pipe on the right in the pic is the intake and goes down into the base. The smaller one on the left is a return and goes into the base. There is a check valve on the return. I'll add a close up of that.

The base. Roughly half the area is sump with filter and a separate area that has more filter. That filter at this time has charcoal and floss. It measures about 12" by 10" by 8". The rest of the base houses the electrical, pump and plumbing.
Holding capacity is somewhere between 100-125 gallons.

Price reduced:
Asking $600 per unit.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Pump and check valve.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Electrical and pump.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

I also have about 20 rolls of double sided aquarium background and two display racks,each holds 6 rolls. Most are 300mm. Each roll is 15 meters. 
$175 for the lot.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Background and racks *SOLD*


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

1 MaRS unit pending.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

4 of these units left. Also got a beauty of an aviary retail rack,six cages, will post pics in the appropriate thread tomorrow.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

4 left, make me an offer on all 4. I don't want these to winter over in storage. Rather keep them but.....!


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

On the closeup of the pump is the designation 'STD. POINT: 6.5m- 50L/MIN'
Can someone please tell me what 'STD. POINT' means??


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Bok said:


> On the closeup of the pump is the designation 'STD. POINT: 6.5m- 50L/MIN'
> Can someone please tell me what 'STD. POINT' means??


Maybe the standard flow rate with the noted line size ,bigger line more flow 

Why not send them an e-mail ...usualy they are more than happy to help.
[email protected]
There is no info on their website but I'm sure they could tell ya no problem .

BTW... did you ever get that police light working ...
bill


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

That converts to something like 660 GPH  
haven't had a lot of luck with manufacturers. Emailed Marineland for model ID on the MaRS units and no reply.
LOL NO!!!!! Haven't got the police light working!!
Edit to add: Emailed them, thanks for the addy Aquaman


----------



## IPZ (Jul 2, 2010)

Those units were made by Casco Marine and are the older version of their Bio-Retailer system. You might consider emailing them to get the specs. CASCO Group.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you IPZ, muchly appreciated.
Still got 4 of these left!! Imagine how they'd look in your livingroom  ...no...wait...
Okay, checked out the link and I'd say without a doubt they are Casco, same as the aviary and rodent racks I have. Sent them an email, again, thank you.


----------

